# New John Wesley Study Bible



## SolaGratia (Aug 29, 2008)

Where is our John Calvin Study Bible? 


NRSV Wesley Study Bible Imitation Leather Tan/Green - - Christianbook.com


----------



## N. Eshelman (Aug 29, 2008)

I know rumors (wink,wink) that there will be a Puritan study bible out within a few years. Will that do?


----------



## wturri78 (Aug 29, 2008)

It seems that when people think of holy living, practical theology, and spiritual formation, they think of Wesley. So where's our J.C. Ryle Study Bible? 

A Puritan Study Bible? That would be an interesting thing to have...a good blend of their deep spirituality and holiness, together with deep doctrinal commitment. Proof that the two are not mutually exclusive.

I read somewhere that the should be an Eastern Orthodox study Bible...each page smells like a different incense and each study note says "This verse is a mystery to us." I think that was probably intended as sarcasm


----------



## N. Eshelman (Aug 29, 2008)

wturri78 said:


> It seems that when people think of holy living, practical theology, and spiritual formation, they think of Wesley. So where's our J.C. Ryle Study Bible?
> 
> A Puritan Study Bible? That would be an interesting thing to have...a good blend of their deep spirituality and holiness, together with deep doctrinal commitment. Proof that the two are not mutually exclusive.
> 
> I read somewhere that the should be an Eastern Orthodox study Bible...each page smells like a different incense and each study note says "This verse is a mystery to us." I think that was probably intended as sarcasm


----------



## SolaGratia (Aug 29, 2008)

Which translation, the KJV or the Geneva?


----------



## N. Eshelman (Aug 29, 2008)

I am sure it would be in the KJV.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 29, 2008)

There is the Matthew Henry Study Bible in the KJV with notes taken from the commentary. I don't know whether or not it is still in print, but I'm sure the PB librarian could tell us!


----------



## Ivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> There is the Matthew Henry Study Bible in the KJV with notes taken from the commentary. I don't know whether or not it is still in print, but I'm sure the PB librarian could tell us!



I'm not the PB Librarian, but I play him on TV:

Amazon.com: KJV - Matthew Henry Study Bible: Matthew Henry, A. Kenneth Abraham: Books


----------



## Mushroom (Aug 29, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> There is the Matthew Henry Study Bible in the KJV with notes taken from the commentary. I don't know whether or not it is still in print, but I'm sure the PB librarian could tell us!


Have one and love it. It's still available.


----------



## JM (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm still waiting on the John Gill study Bible.


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 29, 2008)

SolaGratia said:


> Where is our John Calvin Study Bible?
> 
> 
> NRSV Wesley Study Bible Imitation Leather Tan/Green - - Christianbook.com



We have the Dutch Reformed Study Bible here: The Dutch Annotations upon the Whole Bible


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 29, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> SolaGratia said:
> 
> 
> > Where is our John Calvin Study Bible?
> ...



The Dutch version I am sure somewhere in the Gospels says this about Christ

"Well he was not Dutch, but I'll guess he'll do..."


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 29, 2008)

JM said:


> I'm still waiting on the John Gill study Bible.



They couldn't do it. It'd take 66 books!


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Aug 29, 2008)

The original Wesley Study Bible was out years ago, back when I was a teenager and a member of the Church of the Nazarene. It was NKJV.


----------



## JM (Aug 29, 2008)

I have the Reflecting God NIV Bible.


----------



## JM (Aug 29, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> JM said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still waiting on the John Gill study Bible.
> ...



There is a "Modernised and adapted for the computer by Larry Pierce..." online.

The New John Gill Exposition of the Entire Bible on StudyLight.org


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 29, 2008)

JM said:


> JohnGill said:
> 
> 
> > JM said:
> ...



Yeah, but I prefer the original: John Gill's Exposition of the whole Bible.


----------



## bookslover (Aug 30, 2008)

wturri78 said:


> It seems that when people think of holy living, practical theology, and spiritual formation, they think of Wesley. So where's our J.C. Ryle Study Bible?
> 
> A Puritan Study Bible? That would be an interesting thing to have...a good blend of their deep spirituality and holiness, together with deep doctrinal commitment. Proof that the two are not mutually exclusive.
> 
> I read somewhere that the should be an Eastern Orthodox study Bible...each page smells like a different incense and each study note says "This verse is a mystery to us." I think that was probably intended as sarcasm



Actually, there IS an Orthodox Study Bible - published by Thomas Nelson, I think. It's been out for several years...


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 30, 2008)

What? Nobody promoting the Joel Osteen Study Bible? Gen 1 + Rev 22 with Stuart Smalley ("I'm Good Enough, I'm Smart Enough, and Doggone It, People Like Me!") in between.


----------



## Christusregnat (Aug 30, 2008)

bookslover said:


> Actually, there IS an Orthodox Study Bible - published by Thomas Nelson, I think. It's been out for several years...



If you look deeply enough into your navel, and consider the deep mysteries of God, you will be penetrated with divine light that will infuse, refuse, and illuse your soul with holy images of a book; you intuit the mystical contents of this book, decide you don't need to read it, and say "We Believe". After this, you eat some bakklavah.

OOpah!


----------



## Christusregnat (Aug 30, 2008)

Christusregnat said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, there IS an Orthodox Study Bible - published by Thomas Nelson, I think. It's been out for several years...
> ...



OH! WAIT! That _was _the John Wesley study Bible.


----------



## Christusregnat (Aug 30, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> The Dutch version I am sure somewhere in the Gospels says this about Christ
> 
> "Well he was not Dutch, but I'll guess he'll do..."




Is this an English version? I can't tell....

Adam


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 31, 2008)

For some reason, this thread reminds me of something Franky Schaeffer wrote:



> "...In looking at the diversity of the Scripture Itself as well as its content and form, one can hardly imagine that the Bible has anything to do with the present narrow theological sloganeering aspects of evangelical Christianity. It seems to me that if the Bible had been written along the lines of what much of evangelical Christianity represents today, instead of being the full, comprehensive, wonderful, Book of Diversity, Beauty, Knowledge, Truth, and Wisdom, it would be a three page pamphlet printed probably in words of one syllable, preferably on pink paper (because pink sells), possibly with a 'scratch and sniff' section on the back to stimulate some spiritual experience while reading it.
> 
> In contrast, the real Bible, the Word of God, is solid, human, verifiable, divine indeed."



--Franky Schaeffer, Addicted to Mediocrity (page 20).


----------

